# What is "continuous sparring" ?



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jun 30, 2004)

this question sounds lame but i was checking out the events that will be held at the long beach internationals and i noticed 2 events that i have never seen at a tournament. 1) continuous sparring, what are the rules and how is it played out?
                 2) extreme sparring, same question?


----------



## The Kai (Jun 30, 2004)

Continous sparring is where the don't stop to call points


Exterme Sparring I have'nt the slightest clue


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jun 30, 2004)

what is the purpose of continous sparring at a tournament if there are no points given?


----------



## jlintz (Jun 30, 2004)

he never said they dont give points, he said they dont stop .  So they are probably counting the points throughout the competition without stopping to reset


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 30, 2004)

They usually spar a 1 1/2 to 2 minute match without breaks, (except for out of bounds,etc).  At the end of the match the center judge calls for winner, and the 3-5 judges point to who they think won.  Majority votes wins.  Very interesting way to conduct matches.  Much more physically and mentally demanding on the competitors.  I like it :ultracool


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 30, 2004)

Continuous sparring (as done by the NBL) is run like a boxing match, non stop unless you go out of bounds.  The judges call and add points.  You have 2 rounds and whoever has the most points at the end wins.  My student, Tim Gustavson, won the super heavyweight black belt division this year at the NBL Super Grands.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 30, 2004)

You allowed to leg kick, clinch or knee?


----------



## Blindside (Jun 30, 2004)

> You allowed to leg kick, clinch or knee?



Nope, nope, nope, and nope.

Continuous sparring has some quirks, depending on your league.

Usually there is no groin allowed as a target.

To avoid a boxing match, you are only allowed to throw three hand weapons before having a break in timing or a kick

It is the corners judges job to score the match, the center just looks for fouls and manages the fighters.

Lamont


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 30, 2004)

hedgehogey said:
			
		

> You allowed to leg kick, clinch or knee?



No, no, and no.  

This reminds me of a story.  A friend of mine who runs a Kung Fu school had a student who was confused about the rules of taekwondo.  He was watching the 1988 Olympics.  "Sifu, I don't understand the taekwondo rules.  What are they?"  My friend replied, "You can't punch them in the face.  You can't kick them in the groin.  And you can't hit them when they are down."  His student's reply - "What the hell kinda fightin' is that?"

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jun 30, 2004)

so my understanding from what goes on in a continuous sparring match at the long beach nationals that will be held this end of july and into august is you will spar while points are being taken in a 1 to 2 min match. i do plan to attend this year and compete in point sparring but as well watch the continuous sparring.

does anybody know what the other event is "extreme sparring" it's held at the same tournament but a totally differant category.


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 30, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> No, no, and no.
> 
> This reminds me of a story. A friend of mine who runs a Kung Fu school had a student who was confused about the rules of taekwondo. He was watching the 1988 Olympics. "Sifu, I don't understand the taekwondo rules. What are they?" My friend replied, "You can't punch them in the face. You can't kick them in the groin. And you can't hit them when they are down." His student's reply - "What the hell kinda fightin' is that?"
> 
> ...


Hey Dan was that Fred King? I went to his tourney in Lake Oswego hehehehe nah Im not stalking ya bud... But your bringing some old memories back..:>)


----------

